# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  problem me Windows live messenger 2011

## gani1970

kam nje laptop Toshiba kam instaluar versionin e fundit  te windows live messenger 2011. messengeri punon por video call nuk e shoh aspak ne dritaren kur deshiroj ta kontaktoj me web camere d,m.th nuk e kam opcionin video call ,dje  eprovova  te nje shok me team viwer ne Danimarke edhe te ai i njejti problem vidoe call mungon, i provova disa opcione  por sia arrita kurse ne PC  time funksionon wlm 2011 pa problem . nuk e di se ku esht problemi,shume  kohe jam munduar por kot .

----------


## Blerim R

1) a je i sigurt qe kamera eshte e vendosur mire? 
2) a i ka driverat e instaluar?
3) provoni me version me te vjeter te messengerit

----------


## white_snake

Mos ben sign in me status 'offline' ose 'busy'?

S'jam 100% i sigurt por me duket se nuk te lejohen video calls nese e ka statusin 'busy' ose 'offline'.

----------


## evalt

> Mos ben sign in me status 'offline' ose 'busy'?
> 
> S'jam 100% i sigurt por me duket se nuk te lejohen video calls nese e ka statusin 'busy' ose 'offline'.


po e vertet.

por siç tha ai djali me siper. pa driver te instaluar  nuk ka per te funksionuar kurr

kontrollo nese ehte instaluar ne menyr korrekt

----------


## beratbeq

un kam pas te njejtin prolem po po ti ke probleme te graphic kart ti ke nje graphic kart e cila nuk mund te hap kameren  duhet ta marresh windows live 2009 ose ta rrisesh graphic karten  ose edhe nje mundsi ram memorjen ta rrisesh   se ne qoft se ti rrit ram memorien ajo e rit shpejtsin e graphic kart

----------

